
iPhone X Named 'Most Breakable iPhone Ever' - jinonoel
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/11/06/iphone-x-breakability-drop-tests/
======
RoyTyrell
I don't think it's necessarily an issue that an electronic-device insurance
company conducted the tests. They're going to want to know what the estimated
risk of payouts will be and what to charge for premiums. It's not like they're
owned by Google or Samsung, or have a known public bias against apple; they
insure a lot of devices across the board.

What I think is rather moot is giving it the desgination as "most brakable
iphone ever". If you're making a metric and ordering based on that metric,
you're going to have one (or more equal) data point in the first position.

What would be nicer to know is, using these tests or a standard test-suite,
how the iPhone X (and 8) compare to previous iPhones and phones by other
manufacturers.

~~~
hawaiianbrah
Well, are they not saying how the iPhone X compares to previous iPhones? They
said it’s the most breakable.

Yes, you’ll have one in the first position, but do you expect that the most
recent product would be in the first position? I don’t think that’s moot at
all.

~~~
RoyTyrell
> Well, are they not saying how the iPhone X compares to previous iPhones?
> They said it’s the most breakable.

Yep, you're correct they did say that. I wasn't clear enough in my response to
indicate what I meant. What I meant to say was, I would like to see how other
iPhones rated on "standarzied" testsuite so consumers could see how much more
fragile the X is than others. Even nicer would be if other manufacturers
phones were rated on the same battery.

> Yes, you’ll have one in the first position, but do you expect that the most
> recent product would be in the first position?

Depends. I'd hope not but if they're releasing a redesigned product or a
product with a new way of building the container, then it might happen. I use
an Otter Box and I am pretty careful with my current iPhone but this easier
break-ability would effect my purchase decision if I was going to buy a new
phone right now.

------
shawabawa3
This is blatant advertising for some phone insurance company

~~~
nathanaldensr
Agreed. That was my first thought also.

~~~
mcgarnagle
First thoughts aside.

Why is the back of the iphone made of glass in the first place. At least
before it was like a usb key... you know 50/50 chance of breaking. Now they're
gone full lightning cable and made it a 100% chance that some glass would
break.

~~~
jvzr
Qi charging capability requires a back that is almost radio transparent, or
something along these lines, which aluminum is not

~~~
pritambaral
Plenty of materials are both radio transparent and non-metallic.

------
davidcbc
I suppose I'll try to refrain from holding my phone over my head and dropping
it. The breakability from 6ft is not terribly useful information for me.

~~~
derekp7
How often have you fumbled something in your hands, tried to catch it, but
ended up deflecting it off your hand so the object got projected higher in the
air and received more damage? Happens to me all the time. My favorite
experience was slipping on ice with my car keys in my hand. My arm (by reflex)
went straight up in the air to counterbalance, fingers extended (again reflex,
allows for better cushioning upon falling), and the car keys went flying
across the parking lot. I'm sure that if I had a phone in my hand it would
have ended up destroyed.

~~~
pertymcpert
Not the person you replied to but that's never, ever happened to me. Your life
sounds like a Mr Bean episode.

~~~
derekp7
Ok, so a follow-on question. For those who have very good hand-eye
coordination (where you tend not to fumble an object you are trying to catch),
do you wear glasses, and if so is the prescription strong enough to introduce
a lot of distortion (curvature) along the edges? I noticed that when I
switched to contact lenses for a few years, I was surprised that I could
actually reliably catch a ball. Back to glasses now, but I can't catch
anymore, play pool, bowling, etc.

------
melling
CNET tested the phone too.

[https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-iphone-x-drop-
test/](https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-iphone-x-drop-test/)

My X arrives this week. What’s a good case? Have a Spigen on my 7, and it
survived several drops.

------
comandillos
Well, 'SquareTrade' is the only one naming it that way. And it's pretty normal
since they are an electronic device insurance company, which is not very
trustworthy.

Apart from that, there are some other tests showing the rear glass is almost
impossible to break, something not happening with the back one.

Maybe the title is a little bit click bait.

~~~
bearbearbear
> there are some other tests showing the rear glass is almost impossible to
> break

Citation needed.

Also, it's not like SquareTrade have hidden their testing methodology.

------
KenanSulayman
> SquareTrade, a company that provides extended warranties for electronic
> devices, conducted several breakability tests on the iPhone X, and found
> that its glass back and lack of a home button make it "the most breakable
> iPhone ever."

Surprise! Insurance company..

~~~
drusepth
That seems like the kind of company most interested/invested in knowing which
phones are the most breakable, no?

